# Any other vets uncomfortable by the thanks and etc from other?



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Any other veteran out there not very fond of people thanking you for your service and all the praise and such? I had in 8 years when I got hurt and discharged and retired due to disability. I dont know what it is, but it just makes me feel real uncomfortable when Im praised and thanked and such. To me it was just a job. It seems like nowadays its almost an obligation that when someone finds out you are a vet they must thank you. Am I the only one who feels like this and would rather not be thanked by everyone?


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

your not alone on that, it bugs me too not sure why but it does


----------



## Susanne L. (Jul 31, 2008)

You're not alone. Even our son who is still serving feels uncomfortable. We all just considered it our job.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It does not bother me too much.... Then again as a Marine Corps Veteran, I am used to getting strange looks and or questions from some folks here in the university town..

As a member of our local Veteran's Honor Guard that performs in our service uniforms at Military Funerals, Flag Ceremonies, Parades, opening of Fairs, etc., we do get a lot of public exposure. I am also the local Post Adjutant for a National Veteran's Organization - 'The American Legion', so I have to interact with the public doing public relations, press releases, and other civic duties. 

The only time it really gets to me, is when I have to do a funeral for a family that I personally know!! Otherwise, I acknowledge the compliment, and say "Thank you - But I was young and foolish when I was a Marine!" It seems that the U.S. Marine Corps Dress Blue Uniform, does brings on the attention of the public when worn!!

Actually some of the public does/ wants to acknowledge the fact that we volunteered for military service. Plus that the military are responsable for most of the freedoms that they now enjoy..


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I am unconformable about being singled out for thanks. That time I spent in (twenty Years)is behind me now so let it be.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

It's very rarely I get any thanx and if I do I'm usually too startled to worry about it, a quick you're welcome and on I go. 
But I'm not real conspicious, maybe an old ships ballcap once in a while.
I sometimes thank guys/gals in uniform and the occasional guy with another ships ball cap or a WWII vet ballcap etc.

I didn't look at my service as just a job but I don't believe that it makes me better than someone who didn't serve. I was more than a little proud to wear the crackerjacks.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I served in the US Navy during Ronald Reagan's time of peace so I don't see myself as anything special when it comes to my military service. I see war time vets as the real heroes.


----------



## aac1431 (Oct 10, 2008)

I spent 20 years in and I get uncomfortable with people thanking me. It was a job (and a privilege) that I volunteered for and now it is over and done with. I would not trade the memories of my time served for anything in the world but now it is time to move on.


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Strange, I was just thinking this the other day. Someone circulated an email and I was the only Leatherneck on a very short list. Needless to say I was inundated with numerous emails from people who would not even say "Good Morning" let alone understand what it means to stand and serve. Civillians expressing gratitude has always bothered me, especially now since it seems to be vogue and Politically Correct.. 
That said, I make it a point to thank the younger folks when I encounter them. It always makes me proud when I see kids from the younger generation volunteer inspite of facing constant deployment the very real possibility of combat. I want them to know that I stand behind them.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

nathan104 said:


> Any other veteran out there not very fond of people thanking you for your service and all the praise and such? I had in 8 years when I got hurt and discharged and retired due to disability. I dont know what it is, but it just makes me feel real uncomfortable when Im praised and thanked and such. To me it was just a job. It seems like nowadays its almost an obligation that when someone finds out you are a vet they must thank you. Am I the only one who feels like this and would rather not be thanked by everyone?


 I never did like a pat on the back for anything, there was a job to do and i inlisted thinking i might help, I done the job, got paid, case closed. and even picked up a few service medals along the way.
what really POs me is to stop in the Legion or VFW in the morning to see someone for a couple minutes, then stop back in the afternoon and see the same people there who all want to buy you a drink for service to contry. It took four hrs of drinking to wake them up,or maybe it's bacause they know i don't drink. If only they were so quick to step up to the plate when something needs to be done.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't normally tell people. I don't attend any events in uniform and I don't have a purple heart license plate or a bumper sticker that looks like the Southwest Asia Service ribbon. I rarely tell casual acquaintances.

My service doesn't define me. It was simply a chapter of my life. It makes me very uncomfortable with the current fervor towards thanking servicemen. Too much military worship is a bad thing for a culture.


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

I concur on the military worship. I see this military budget eating a hole in this country. I believe things were better in the 1700s-early 1800s when people pretty much had a disdain for a standing military. Perhaps this gov wouldn't have such a nose problem if it wasn't able to get soldiers so easily?



Ernie said:


> I don't normally tell people. I don't attend any events in uniform and I don't have a purple heart license plate or a bumper sticker that looks like the Southwest Asia Service ribbon. I rarely tell casual acquaintances.
> 
> My service doesn't define me. It was simply a chapter of my life. It makes me very uncomfortable with the current fervor towards thanking servicemen. Too much military worship is a bad thing for a culture.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

A business here is running ads on the radio calling *every* person in the service a HERO.

That bothers me along with calling cops and firemen HEROES.

Cops and firemen are EMPLOYEES doing their job with an occasional hero maybe.

They are cheapening real heroes.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm having trouble trying to think of a downside to thanking a Soldier for their service. I was raised to believe that if you appreciate something someone has done for you it's polite to say "thank you". When someone says thank you it's polite to say "you're welcome". 

As far as being called a "hero", I have mixed feelings. I view myself as a patriot, not a hero. Unfortunately our society has few real hero's and role models worthy of our esteem. It's not my place to dictate to others who they may call their hero or not, so let them decide who their hero's are. I'm not going to claim that title for myself but if someone is inspired by my service and example then who am I to demand otherwise?

I won't hang out in the VFW or Legion halls when I retire, somehow that scene reminds me too much of the Springsteen song "Glory Days". I'm not one to live in the past at the expense of the present and future. Never was much for war stories, since most of them are 3/4 b.s. anyway.

Lifer


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I was raised to believe that the reward is in the doing, and I don't need anyone to thank me for that. 

Plus, there were plenty of 'non-heroes' that I served with. Those who stole from supply, took drugs that were intended for the wounded, or shirked and malingered. Should we thank them for their service? How about that lunatic officer who nearly wiped out his unit a dozen times trying to get noticed by his superiors for promotion? Let's be sure to thank him too. The idiot who dropped a live grenade in the mess hall. The cook who deliberately poisoned the food so that we would all be sent home. Do they all deserve thanks?

No, not all soldiers are heroes. Precious few of them are. As for myself, I can look back and honestly say I tried to be a good soldier and followed all my orders, but most of them were orders that should never have been given in the first place, in a situation which should never have existed.

This is not Sparta. We are not manning the walls of liberty or defending freedoms. We're in places we ought not to be doing things we ought not to be doing. There's a reason the military took me when I was young and not today when I'm old, and it's not because I was more physically fit then. Far from it. The reason is because my mind and conscience were more pliable then to their plans. The military worship I see going on today smacks of fascism. Thanking soldiers for their glorious service to the Fatherland. 

As ex-soldiers, we have an obligation here. Our obligation is not to be vain and proud and let ourselves be swayed by a government and culture which has decided to honor us, when for so long we stood silent and lonely posts without honor. They are honoring us not because it is right and just that we be honored; they are honoring us because it suits their purpose.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I feel uncomfortable being singled out. But I appreciate that small gesture from strangers too.

I felt uncomfortable when cabbies gave me a free ride when I was home on leave from Iraq and wearing my desert fatigues. I just ended up giving them a really big tip (cost of the ride) and telling them "I appreciate your hospitality."

Train conductors who won't take my ticket because they appreciate my service. I tell them, "We need appreciative citizens like you. But I feel good about paying for this ride as it keeps the railroad running."

When someone offers to pay my meal or a drink, I stop and chat and tell them my story and ask about who they are and what their story is. I think sharing experiences over a meal is better than just paying or accepting and then walking away.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think any occupation which may require a person to put his/her life on the line is a hero, especially when they do it voluntarily. The draft was in effect during Viet Nam era. 

My husband is a VN combat vet (helicopter doorgunner). We've been married for over 37 years. I like it when people thank him for his service, it was a long time coming. And we thank the young vets whenever we get a chance also.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

nathan104 said:


> Any other veteran out there not very fond of people thanking you for your service and all the praise and such? I had in 8 years when I got hurt and discharged and retired due to disability. I don't know what it is, but it just makes me feel real uncomfortable when I'm praised and thanked and such. To me it was just a job. It seems like nowadays its almost an obligation that when someone finds out you are a vet they must thank you. Am I the only one who feels like this and would rather not be thanked by everyone?


 That is hard to understand just why you may feel like that. Very hard.
After Years of being spat upon in the early 70's a person would think it is wonderful what is happening. Just don't understand, and I am sure there are plenty with me on this one, or the topic would not have been brought up.
Better to have a pat on the back, and a "Nice Job Done" said, instead of spat on~!!


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

When I moved to the U.S. from Britain, and it was learned I served the military, I was just amazed and overwhelmed at people telling me thank you and such. Thought you Americans were a bit off your rocker for a while there. My gosh, it's just too much really because I didn't do anything special for Britain but serve. It is no big deal and feel once is enough, besides, I along with countless others are thanked once a year, that should be enough right there.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

oh sweetie...take the thanks with pride. I say that because I remember all too well when my brother returned from Viet Nam and was condemned. and I'm so very serious about that. he loved the Army, was a lifer, and he (as well as his 4 buddies that joined at the same time) died from cancer that was acknowledged as being directly related to agent orange. boy...maybe he would have felt a 'little' awkward, but it sure would have been better than how he was treated. ((hugs)) I applaud you.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

countrymech said:


> ... . *Civillians expressing gratitude has always bothered me, especially now since it seems to be vogue and Politically Correct*..


Me too.

I enlisted in 1976. For a good part of my career, when stateside on liberty, we did everything we could think of to hide that we were servicemembers.

I was once harassed and arrested by cops in Newport News Va, arrested, blah blah, paid a fine. Had those boneheads cops not recognized that I was a sailor, I would not have been busted. But I was the stupid one for being on the beach. Right?

Years later during Desert Storm version #1, I was amazed, I mean jaw dropping shocked at civilians acting like they liked the military. And yet still 'yellow coward ribbons' went up everywhere 'for the troops'.

I do not understand what makes this PC junk.

For a while we are hated. Openly hated. Spit on, arrested, vehicle tires slit, whatever. Then the civvies put on this act like they 'like' the US military.

I don't get it at all.

Last year, I was walking in a crowd and a little girl maybe 10 or 12 years old, asked me if she could shake my hand. I squatted down and shook her hand, and asked what for? She said 'Thanks for your service".

I cried.

Now that little girl. Did her parents put her up to that? Are they also calling me a coward as they climb back in their car? Did the school system program her in this way?

I do not get the PC junk at all.

I served, I was booted out for 'high-year-tenure' [being too old], I get my pension check every month.

I have no idea of what else is expected of me.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I was just a minimum term enlistee but I have a lot of respect for veterans. I will salute,shake hands and thank every WWII Vet I meet.If not for them we might not even have been born,much less have a country.

So in my FWIW opinion,they were Hero's.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Like many of you I don&#8217;t wear anything that implies my military service, and only my close friends know (they are in fact vets as well). 

When as a police officer in uniform I always felt uncomfortable when people would make a production of thanking me for doing what police do. A polite thank you is always appreciated, if it stays at that. 

Now I wear a suite and tie, and no one knows what agency I work for or what I do. I need and must blend in with everyone, so I don&#8217;t wear some flashy lapel pin. 

And really do they know what they are thanking us for, not having been there and experienced what we have, not having to bear the physical and mental scars that we do?

I appreciate what anyone does that places them in harms way, but as Ernie says &#8220;the reward is in the doing&#8221;, that&#8217;s enough for me.


Sam


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I am uncomfortable when it happens, but being a woman, I don't get it too much.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

I get uncomfortable by too much attention, but normally thank them back and tell them its an honor to serve. I believe that Americans are trying to amend and make up for the disgraceful reception of the military in the Vietnam era, really don't think it smacks of Facism at all.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

My family has a strong military history. I have a cousin in afganistan now. I do see how service has effected some, and how some thrived. I have an uncle that retired as a full Col. in the Army. He did 2 tours in Vietnam. He is solid and totally trustworthy in everything. (I love you Uncle James!) I am proud of my family and the sacrifices they have made. We are America's backbone. May God Bless the men in uniform.


----------



## Bearman405 (Jan 30, 2009)

mamita said:


> oh sweetie...take the thanks with pride. I say that because I remember all too well when my brother returned from Viet Nam and was condemned. and I'm so very serious about that. he loved the Army, was a lifer, and he (as well as his 4 buddies that joined at the same time) died from cancer that was acknowledged as being directly related to agent orange. boy...maybe he would have felt a 'little' awkward, but it sure would have been better than how he was treated. ((hugs)) I applaud you.



Take all the hugs you can get...................to this day when people learn that I VOLUNTEED for service in Nam..they still look at me as some kind of a fool!!!!:shrug:


----------

